# Who Did the 3 State-3 Mountain?



## tuck (Oct 4, 2011)

Last I heard, there were 2,000 +/- a few riders for this year's event. How many of you'se guys were there?

This was my first 3S3M. Did the full century, which wound up being 102.5 according to my computer. Finished with 5:56:37 ride time and made the climb up Burkhalter Gap (came in 483 out of 1600+ on the timed climb) without stopping/walking. :cornut: While that may be slow for some, I don't think it's too bad for a 45 year old who just started cycling last August. 

(Time results here: Three States Three Mountains Challenge / Overall Results | Active.com Race Results & Three States Three Mountains Challenge / King/Queen of the Mountain | Active.com Race Results )

As for the event: I'm NOT just saying this because I'm from Chattanooga, host city for the event, but because it's true. The support from the city of Chattanooga, the counties and towns that the ride courses passed thru, and everyone/thing that goes along with it was outstanding! :thumbsup: At just about EVERY major intersection along the course, even out in the rural counties of Alabama (Jackson and Dekalb Counties) and Georgia (Dade County), there were locals out halting traffic for the participants (I think some were using it as a chance to solicit donations for various groups, so it was a double win!). 

Support in Chattanooga itself was OUTSTANDING! ALL intersections protected for the cyclists with cones layed out to dedicate lanes for the riders as well. And of course the Chattanooga Bicycle Club did an OUTSTANDING job organizing the event, and the volutneers working the packet pickup and other support was top notch. :thumbsup:

It truly was amazing. Hope those who participated had a great ride and hope to see you next year!


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

This was my 5th year at the 3S3M and it was a great event, as always. I think I saw bib numbers up to 2270+, so don't know what the final rider count was this year. Only about a 10 minute rain at the beginning that dried up fast and, otherwise, a beautiful day to ride. 

I usually do the 100, but this year rode the 62 because I had an riding accident (broken pelvis) in Feb. that put me in the hospital for a week and I was just happy to be able to come up from FL with my friends and ride again. We got in on Thursday PM and went for a little "warm up" ride on Friday morning out towards Suck Mt. that turned into a 62 mile ride along Nickajack Lake and back up and over Suck Mtn from the valley we normally ride through on the Century. 

Fully agree that the Chattanooga Bike Club puts on one of the best rides I've ever participated in and I look forwar to coming up to Chattanooga every May to visit the city and ride with my friends. Found some new restaruants this year that will become part of our regular meal stops from now on.


----------



## tuck (Oct 4, 2011)

Couldn't post this earlier, because it's from a FB page which I can't access on muh work computer, but now that I'm at lunch on muh laptop at the boat...

It's a photo of yours truly I snagged off of one of the photog's FB page at https://www.facebook.com/#!/newtography 

This guy seems to do a really great job with the photos. Plan on snagging a few more once he has them all posted. I've already snagged this one...muh first "action" shot. hehe


----------



## tlogank (Mar 24, 2012)

Hey Scott! Figured I'd find you here .
I looked through that photogs various albums, and sheesh---he's got more shots of you than anyone else I saw! Haven't seen any of myself yet, but maybe I was too far in the back... Let me know if you come across any, I would love to get some kind of picture of me riding. Good seeing you throughout the day out there.


----------



## BCR#1 (Jul 29, 2007)

On behalf of the Chattanooga Bike Club, thanks to all the riders who show up every May to support our biggest event of the year and I hope you guys come out for the SVC in October.

The Official count was 2229 + 50 Jeff Roth foundation entries. Comments on the post ride meal?

Thanks Again,
Bill Cornwell


----------



## newsman787 (Mar 11, 2011)

Did the metric and found it A+ in terms of support, route, etc. Truly a great event in my home city.


----------

